# Get one budgie or is two better ??



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey , about to buy a baby budgie but quite a few people have said to get two as one isnt enough .

We always just kept one in a age but is the general feeling now that you/we should keep two females or a pair . Would two baby males be ok .


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Any thoughts ?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes, my reply (copied and pasted) from your other thread:

We keep quite a few budgies in an indoor aviary. There is a mix of males and females and in the past we have paired them up for breeding.

They are better kept as a group, two is fine though, its just so that they are not on their own.

By removing the nest boxes and keeping them altogether none of them have mated or laid eggs (although when we wanted them to breed the pairs were removed to their own cages). They all get on fine together.

They start singing as it gets light and pause late morning/early afternoon for a sleep. Then start up again until it begins to get dark. We then pull the window blind down and off they go to sleep!


----------



## sasca (Sep 29, 2011)

Males i think make better pets, females have an attitude on them!! They are so sociable that pairs are best. Boys will chatter more but you can keep two boys/girls or mixed. They just like the company lol. boys are sweet


----------



## tinyfish (Nov 11, 2008)

Two, two, two, two, two, absolutely two!!! (or more, but with three one can get picked on, so two or four or six etc., male-female pairs ideally but two of any sex usually get on if they've been together from babies (though I have once come across two females who did NOT get on and had to be seperated)). 

It is lovely to watch a pair interact (doing all their daily routines together as well as feeding and preening each other), and they will still become lovely and tame, especially if you get them young. If you can find a private breeder who handles them while they are still in the nest that would be ideal. :2thumb:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok thanks everyone for taking the time .

Just to clarify then.... I could keep 2 males together ????

I presumed that they would fight ....


----------



## sasca (Sep 29, 2011)

two baby males brought up together shouldn't fight at all. All budgies squabble but our are breeding and completly mixed and have no trouble if need to bring in a couple of boys together etc. The only fighting you might get is if you had one girl and two boys...but then again, it's ladies choice. Two males would be fine and chatterboxes for you. Keeping them with company will mean they wont learn to talk though


----------



## tinyfish (Nov 11, 2008)

Two male budgies usually get on well together, especially if they have been together from before sexual maturity. Putting two males and one female together would probably not be a good idea though.

Personally I would definitely go for a male/female pair though, if you don't give them a nestbox they usually won't even produce eggs and it's more natural than keeping them in single sex pairs (which are, however, better than keeping them singly).

Incidentally, sexing babies with 100% accuracy is difficult, especially with the lighter colours, so if you pick two babies, even if an experienced breeder sexes them, you may end up with different sexes to those you expected, which will not matter in your case as you want them for pets and not for breeding.:2thumb:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok , thanks guys !!


----------

